# Englische Tastatur in deutsche umstellen???

## Petersenkarlfranz

Hallo,

ich habe da ein Problem mein Bruder hat eine neue Version von Gentoo installiert (glaube ich zumindest).

Dabei stellte sich die Tastatur von deutsch auf englisch um, weiss jemand wie man die wieder umstellt???

PS ich habe keine Administrator Rechte

Danke

----------

## Finswimmer

Welche Oberfläche nutzt du? KDE oder Gnome?

Geht es dir nur um die grafische Oberfläche? Oder ist die Tastatur schon in den VTs englisch?

Tobi

----------

## mrsteven

Da es sich wahrscheinlich um das Tastaturproblem mit X.org 1.5 und HAL handelt, schau mal hier nach:

 :Arrow:  Upgrade-Anleitung für X.org 1.5

 :Arrow:  Foren-Thread dazu

Von den Einstellungen der Desktop-Umgebungen wie KDE oder GNOME rate ich eigentlich ab (es sei denn man hat einen User, der ausdrücklich ein anderes Tastaturlayout braucht als die anderen). Ansonsten kann es passieren, dass man plötzlich im Displaymanager (xdm, kdm...) das englische Layout hat und sich wundert, dass man sein Passwort nicht mehr eingeben kann, falls es Zeichen enthält, die auf der englischen Tastatur eine andere Position haben.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Nur um das mal Hinzuzufügen: Wenn du eine grafische Oberfläsche verwendest und gestartet hast.. (fluxbox,kdf,gnome.. etc)

dann sollte das gehen:

```
$ setxkbmap de
```

----------

## Petersenkarlfranz

meine Grafische Oberflaeche ist Openbox. Schaut mal hier damit ihr ein bisschen wisst was das ist http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Openbox.

Und in den VTs war die Tastatur am Anfang deutsch und hat jetzt auch in englisch gewechselt.

----------

## Petersenkarlfranz

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Nur um das mal Hinzuzufügen: Wenn du eine grafische Oberfläsche verwendest und gestartet hast.. (fluxbox,kdf,gnome.. etc)
> 
> dann sollte das gehen:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

der Befehl funktioniert nicht da kommt die Meldung bash.(doppelpunkt) $.(doppelp.) command not found

----------

## kriz

```

[I] x11-apps/setxkbmap

     Available versions:  1.0.4 {debug}

     Installed versions:  1.0.4(14:50:15 04/28/09)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Controls the keyboard layout of a running X server.

```

....hoert sich doch gut an  :Wink: 

p.s 

finger weg! vom pc des "bruders"!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Petersenkarlfranz

bash: syntax error near unexpected token  '('  (das erste 'ist eigentlich dieses ' weiss nicht wie das heisst sorry)

Wisst ihr was das bedeutet???

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Petersenkarlfranz wrote:*   

> bash: syntax error near unexpected token  '('  (das erste 'ist eigentlich dieses ' weiss nicht wie das heisst sorry)
> 
> Wisst ihr was das bedeutet???

 

dass du einen Syntaxfehler nebem '(' hast  :Wink:  wir können nicht hellsehen und demnach nicht wissen, was der Fehler verursacht hat, wenn wir nicht wissen, was du da eingegeben hast.

----------

## Petersenkarlfranz

sagt mir bitte mal wie ich hier ein Bild posten kann dann zeige ich euch wie das bei mir aussieht   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## schotter

Peter hör' auf die Leut' zu nerven, ich mach' das dann schon, wenn ich wieder daheim bin.

----------

## Petersenkarlfranz

ok mein Bruder hat bereits des R'tsels l;sung gefunden und wird das Problem bald beheben.   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

Also Thread schliesen

----------

